

Ask HN: Please review my startup NameMesh - mohit_agg

Hi Everyone,<p>This is my first review post on HN. I am a recent member and just loving HN.<p>I recently launched - http://www.namemesh.com and looking for some feedback.<p>Briefly:
NameMesh is a smart .com domain search engine which quickly creates, ranks and checks names.<p>It's
1) Complete - checks for lots of things like synonyms, related words, portmanteau, phonetic variations, short url etc.
2) Relevant - ranks all the names based on few metrics. supports ways to do complex queries.
3) Simple &#38; Fast - single step process taking only seconds.<p>Thanks
Mohit
======
kfields
I've been playing around with it a bit. I have 3 comments/suggestions.

1) It's a bit jarring to me the way that it first displays all of the domain
names, available or not, and then removes the unavailable names. It'd be
better to hide the unavailable names from the get go.

2) I'd love to be able to filter the results by character length. I want to
enter 10 related words and see what it can come up without having to wade
through the ridiculously long names.

3) I'd also love to be able to search for non .com domain names. Specifically,
showing me matches that take into account the extension would be awesome. For
example, extradelicio.us or automagical.ly.

Good luck. Great start.

~~~
mohit_agg
thanks for replying.

currently checking is done on the fly to minimize the waiting time to see an
available domain. Since, the results are ranked with good ones on the top, it
helps in early engagement as checking all will be slower. I do plan to work
towards bulk checking and optimization in future. Filtering by length and
extension hacks are great suggestions. Will include them soon.

